# Appetite suppressants



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

This always happens on a diet, I start off good then after a few weeks I'm constantly hungry, doesn't matter what I eat or how much water I drink I just feel hungry all the time

I'm not an emotional eater and it's not boredom eating as I've tried distracting myself

Does anyone know of any appetite suppressants that work?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Have you tried chewing gum or cleaning your teeth?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Does anyone know of any appetite suppressants that work?


yep

Curry, Kebab, Chips, Pizza doughnuts

they all kill a hunger


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Do you have any snacks in between meals? Its better for the body to have something to keep the metabolism going otherwise it goes into starvation mode and actually starts storing fat.
My daily routine is to eat every four hours - on a work day my breakfast is half five, so I have a snack 9-10am this is usually a packet of healthy crisps, then it keeps me going til lunch, then it depends on how late I get home, sometimes if its nearly 5 I'd actually start preparing dinner. My biggest meal of the day is at lunch time as I feel this gets me through the day and when I get home I have a lighter meal.
Wholemeal bread, lentils and beans, brown rice are all filling foods.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> yep
> 
> Curry, Kebab, Chips, Pizza doughnuts
> 
> they all kill a hunger


All washed down with a glass of vin rouge lol....


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

I wouldn't bother with any diet pills.. I'd be too scared to take them lol, add you never know whats in them. I get hungry quite a lot too but make sure I choose healthy snacks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

gorgeous said:


> All washed down with a glass of Monster lol....


Edited for truth...


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

gorgeous said:


> All washed down with a glass of vin rouge lol....


fruit based drink for the ladies


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Just think about how much you've lost already, and ride the hunger.

Are you getting hungry everyday, or just on fast days?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Summersky said:


> Just think about how much you've lost already, and ride the hunger.
> 
> Are you getting hungry everyday, or just on fast days?


It's every day


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> Have you tried chewing gum or cleaning your teeth?


Yeah tried those, tried eating slower too


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

Are you eating enough foods that keep you fuller for longer? Protein for example?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

I find when I used to eat sugary rubbish I would get hungrier way quicker than if I had a proper decent meal with all the food groups. Sorry about spelling mistakes am on my phone!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

la468 said:


> Are you eating enough foods that keep you fuller for longer? Protein for example?


Yeah, I try to have my protein at least 100g a day


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It's every day


Oh dear, that is difficult.

I can't come up with any magical answers - if I could, I'd be a size 10 sylph like thing. You're getting your protein. Slow release, filling foods should help.

It's not exciting, but have you tried porridge for brekky. And I find a jacket potato with tune/mayo is very filling.

I'd avoid the appetitie suppresants. They won't help in the long run.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Try keeping yourself busy. Thats what I have been doing between meals. I've started eating proper amounts over the last 3 weeks. It's not a diet , its my new eating routine, but you do need to allow yourself some indulgences. It doesnt have to be food. It can be a good book or listening to music. I have lots of hobbies so its rare for me to get bored and that really helps with comfort eating.

If you are really struggling you could ask your doctor to refer you to the NHS weight loss programme. It is run over 2 years and they discuss and give you tips on losing weight. You can get greatly reduced gym and swimming pool membership. You are able to talk to a psychologist, which is what I have been doing and she has really helped me.
Its also the pathway to bariatric surgery if that is something you want to consider. For me its not.....a gastric band isnt going to deal with my anxieties about other things.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

There's no way I would consider a band or bypass

No way


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

it's ok to eat between meals, little and often is usually recommended rather than 3 large meals, so have a small snack like yogurt, jelly, fruit, a cup a soup, or a weight watchers soup - only 78 cals some of them, could have a piece of brown bread toast, there's loads of little things you can snack on that shouldn't be too many calories.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a friend who eats celery every time she feels hungry, they say it takes more calories to eat it than it contains.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Part of the problem is that when on a diet food is suddenly all you can think about, you can become obsessed with thinking about your next meal just makes you feel hungry all the time. Just keep thinking of all the weight and more importantly inches you have lost, find something that weighs the amount you have lost and stick it by your food cupboard, every time you head for a snack look at it and remember ho much you do not want that weight back on.

sorry for poor grammar, spelling and crap advice could blame it on phone whatever, but actually I am just a slightly pissed and uneducated person!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Urgh, I'm so going to fail this!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Urgh, I'm so going to fail this!


No, you're not. You've already lost a load, so you're a winner so far. Even if you lapse from time to time, that's just a blip, not a fail.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Summersky said:


> No, you're not. You've already lost a load, so you're a winner so far. Even if you lapse from time to time, that's just a blip, not a fail.


I don't really think 7 and a bit lbs is loads but thank you

Why do I always do this, start a diet good then fail it!

It's not like I even have to deny myself anything, I can eat the things I like just not loads of it

I might go up cals and eat my TDEE, it's what I'm supposed to do anyway


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

NO you are frigging NOT. You can look you have been doing it you have lost pounds and inches. This diet of yours may not be everyone`s cup of tea it certainly wouldn`t be mine but then I live on a bag of crisps and a diet coke every day so what do I bloody well know. But you have lost weight you have started eating healthier and healthier you have began trying out new foods. Your posts have been more positive. Have some belief in yourself girl, it ain`t gonna be easy but you can get there.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you like Banana's they keep you feeling full up for longer.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> NO you are frigging NOT. You can look you have been doing it you have lost pounds and inches. This diet of yours may not be everyone`s cup of tea it certainly wouldn`t be mine but then I live on a bag of crisps and a diet coke every day so what do I bloody well know. But you have lost weight you have started eating healthier and healthier you have began trying out new foods. Your posts have been more positive. Have some belief in yourself girl, it ain`t gonna be easy but you can get there.


I'm not what 



catcoonz said:


> Do you like Banana's they keep you feeling full up for longer.


Erm, yes and no

I mean I can eat them but sometimes they give me heart burn

Might be worth starting with porridge and a banana for breakfast


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Try porridge for breakfast, then if you get hungry before lunch just have a banana, wont ruin the diet but will keep you feeling full.

You cant give up now. 

Heartburn have a Rennie, simples.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

This is why diets don't work. Human survival instincts are meant to override deprivation, and they do. 

I've said it before, I'll say it again. Instead of thinking in terms of deprivation, think in terms of ADDING things in to your diet. Add in more nutrient rich foods and you'll feel SO much better. It's all about the nutrients. Nutrient rich foods that remember where they came from. A giant salad with all sorts of colorful veggies and a few fruits and nuts and a splash of kefir dressing will sate your body's need for nutrients (and food in your belly) without loading you up on empty calories.
Replace one meal a day with a salad, and you're well on your way to feeling better, next thing you know, you start actively seeking out those real foods and eating the junk ones less and less, and the weight will simply come off. 
Deprive yourself, and you'll feel awful, both physically AND mentally which in turn makes you seek out those "comfort" foods that temporarily up those seratonin levels but leave you feeling yuck later. 

Also, if you can get your body moving in any way every day, that helps tremendously. Anyone can do some gentle yoga, or tai-chi. Just get the body moving.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> This is why diets don't work. Human survival instincts are meant to override deprivation, and they do.
> 
> I've said it before, I'll say it again. Instead of thinking in terms of deprivation, think in terms of ADDING things in to your diet. Add in more nutrient rich foods and you'll feel SO much better. It's all about the nutrients. Nutrient rich foods that remember where they came from. A giant salad with all sorts of colorful veggies and a few fruits and nuts and a splash of kefir dressing will sate your body's need for nutrients (and food in your belly) without loading you up on empty calories.
> Replace one meal a day with a salad, and you're well on your way to feeling better, next thing you know, you start actively seeking out those real foods and eating the junk ones less and less, and the weight will simply come off.
> ...


The thing is I'm not depriving myself of anything

I hate salad, prefer veg

Having crunchy butter milk chicken and steamed cabbage for tea today


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Everyone has a down day on a diet, but if you hang on in, I'm sure you'll get through. You've been an inspiration.

Perhpas look at what you're eating agian, and adjst it so you feel fuller. Bananas are a good idea. Look where you can save calories, then use them on foods that fill you up.

If I'd lost 7 lb over a month, I'd be ecstatic It's a healthy weight loss.

Don't give up. Feel proud of your achievment so far and build on it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> The thing is I'm not depriving myself of anything
> 
> I hate salad, prefer veg
> 
> Having crunchy butter milk chicken and steamed cabbage for tea today


You are depriving yourself of calories are you not?

If you prefer veggies, then make a giant stir fry with just a dab of coconut oil. Put in as many different colors of veggies you can find, throw in some baby spinach or some sort of greens, whatever seasoning you like, and don't overcook. You can eat as much of that as you need to feel full and still not load up on calories, yet you will load up on nutrition. Chicken and steamed cabbage has very little actual nutrition - no wonder you're feeling deprived


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Summersky said:


> Everyone has a down day on a diet, but if you hang on in, I'm sure you'll get through. You've been an inspiration.
> 
> Perhpas look at what you're eating agian, and adjst it so you feel fuller. Bananas are a good idea. Look where you can save calories, then use them on foods that fill you up.
> 
> ...


I'm a inspiration?  wow, never been called that before

I think tomorrow I'll have tuna with pasta and pesto, nom!

Also fancy trying the diet coke chicken

Or I might have the mushroom stroganoff again



ouesi said:


> You are depriving yourself of calories are you not?
> 
> If you prefer veggies, then make a giant stir fry with just a dab of coconut oil. Put in as many different colors of veggies you can find, throw in some baby spinach or some sort of greens, whatever seasoning you like, and don't overcook. You can eat as much of that as you need to feel full and still not load up on calories, yet you will load up on nutrition. Chicken and steamed cabbage has very little actual nutrition - no wonder you're feeling deprived


On two days yeah but on the other I'm supposed to eat my TDEE which I'm eating less hence why I'm going to up it to my TDEE

I can only eat veg soft really, except green peppers and jalapeños

We have cabbage to use up, suppose I could add some broccoli to it, not feeling deprived


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Are you drinking lots of water? That can work as a great appetite suppressant; if you're feeling hungry but shouldn't be (ie you've recently eaten) then you're most likely thirsty. 

It also really depends on what you're spending your time in between meals doing, if you keep yourself busy you will most likely forget your cravings until the next meal.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

do you like coleslaw? you could use cabbage if its white, grated carrot and yogurt and mayo light dressing, cheap and tasty and good for ya,goes with most things, evidence shows that chewing foods more makes you feel fuller, coleslaw s a winner, you could even add a handful of raisins and a few nuts-walnuts?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

bearcub said:


> Are you drinking lots of water? That can work as a great appetite suppressant; if you're feeling hungry but shouldn't be (ie you've recently eaten) then you're most likely thirsty.
> 
> It also really depends on what you're spending your time in between meals doing, if you keep yourself busy you will most likely forget your cravings until the next meal.


Yeah drinking loads of water and tea



moggiemum said:


> do you like coleslaw? you could use cabbage if its white, grated carrot and yogurt and mayo light dressing, cheap and tasty and good for ya,goes with most things, evidence shows that chewing foods more makes you feel fuller, coleslaw s a winner, you could even add a handful of raisins and a few nuts-walnuts?


Not a fan of coleslaw, hate raisins


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww , all the more for me then


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Feeling hungry is normal..it's your bodies way of saying OI feed me! Your body is saying what's happened to all the fat food I love, all those calories! Why arnt you giving me what I crave?

Only when your head is in the right place will you learn from these signals and ignore them. 

Nothing to do with emotional eating.

Your body is use to eating the food you was and now is having a paddy! 

I strangely now enjoy feeling hunger and being in control of it.

If you want to give up do, become bigger and feel more shite about yourself.

If you are ready take control and just so do it!

But please, only you can take control, do it or accept the way you are.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh I'm not giving up! Funnily enough I don't feel that hungry now 

Although crunchy butter milk chicken with steamed cabbage and carrot is a cooking


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Tea :biggrin5:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i hope you enjoyed that , you bad girl making me hungry at this time of nite 
thanks tinks i need to put on some weight and that pic has just given me an appetite yum yum, fridge then bed make sure you geting enough salt cos if you ve cut down on processed food then you need to add a bit , looks lovely, i love cabbage, i even drink the water , and i use all the veg water for homemade gravey too ummmmm nite nite


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I love cabbage too 


And it was lovely :biggrin5: that and the mushroom stroganoff are the nicest things my boyfriend has made from the book


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> This always happens on a diet, I start off good then after a few weeks I'm constantly hungry, doesn't matter what I eat or how much water I drink I just feel hungry all the time
> 
> I'm not an emotional eater and it's not boredom eating as I've tried distracting myself
> 
> Does anyone know of any appetite suppressants that work?


yeah but im guessing you dont really want to take up an amphetamine habit just to lose weight.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yeah drinking loads of water and tea
> 
> Not a fan of coleslaw, hate raisins


you can get coleslaw without raisins. I'd add some lentils or beans to your stirfrys, really bulks up the meal. I do this with currys.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

slow release carbs... so another vote for beans and lentils. They will fill you up for longer plus an excellant and cheap protein source.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Has a neighbour got a dog you can take for a walk. With losing half a stone your mobility should be better to do some exercises and then you will sail through the.hunger barrier

Plenty of water.

Make.up hartleys no added sugar jellys - only 10 cals made up as directed.

Change your eating plan for a couple.of day, up your caloroer intake.to at least 800 if not a 1000 you willl still lose weight


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

porps said:


> yeah but im guessing you dont really want to take up an amphetamine habit just to lose weight.


:nono: now thats naughty and illegal and we are not breaking the law :nono:


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I love cabbage too


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Wholemeal warburton thins ...100 cal ..stick some phil light in the middle and you have a sandwich of about 120 calories ....hunger all gone ..so much better than say a packet of crisps


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> This always happens on a diet, I start off good then after a few weeks I'm constantly hungry, doesn't matter what I eat or how much water I drink I just feel hungry all the time


Try some worm medicine lol.  and also plain old fashioned self control, plenty of people feel hunger on a daily basis, but arent lucky enough to fullfill it. I guess it depends how badly you truly want to lose weight to whether you indulge your appetite or just eat healthy. Eventually your stomach will shrink back to normal size and that excessive hunger will lessen.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Try some worm medicine lol.  and also plain old fashioned self control, plenty of people feel hunger on a daily basis, but arent lucky enough to fullfill it. I guess it depends how badly you truly want to lose weight to whether you indulge your appetite or just eat healthy. Eventually your stomach will shrink back to normal size and that excessive hunger will lessen.


I always wanted a tape worm!  Imagine being able to eat what you wanted and just keep losing weight!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Luz said:


> *I always wanted a tape worm! * Imagine being able to eat what you wanted and just keep losing weight!!


o'rly 

BBC NEWS | Health | Invasion of the Bodysnatchers

This is the tapeworm cyst that a scientist ate for an experiment..










This is what came out of him three months later :mellow:










eat up


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

stop it


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Bawk.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> stop it


tink wanted appetite suppressants.. I just linked one


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wiz201 said:


> you can get coleslaw without raisins.


or you can make your own! I love to make up a big bowl with low cal mayo and tons of veg coz you can cut it up nice and chunky. Or add apple and Walnuts (no raisins, yuk!) and make Waldorf Salad!
Also oats are very filling so Id give porridge a vote too.
Wish I could loose weight though but Im a terrible yo yo dieter. I just get a mad compulsion to eat and stuff my face until I feel sick and dont even know why Im still eating! The fact that it comes in a cycle and otherwise Im fairly ambivalent towards food makes me think its a hormone thing. (very annoying coz I really have no need for mood destroying baby making hormones!!).


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I love cabbage too
> 
> And it was lovely :biggrin5: that and the mushroom stroganoff are the nicest things my boyfriend has made from the book


Mmm mushroom stroganoff is one of the yummiest meals ever :tongue_smilie:



Waterlily said:


> o'rly
> 
> BBC NEWS | Health | Invasion of the Bodysnatchers
> 
> ...


The misunderstood tapeworm, I'm sure all they want is a hug


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> o'rly
> 
> BBC NEWS | Health | Invasion of the Bodysnatchers
> 
> ...


Lol, looks like one big noodle.

It made me laugh after reading the article, he passed it out in one go. Imagine looking down the bog and seeing that


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

welshjet said:


> Lol, looks like one big noodle


Ooh don't, you're making me feel peckish


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Ooh don't, you're making me feel peckish


Mmmmake a nice chowmein with that

Talk about 0 calorie noodles pmsl :laugh:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

welshjet said:


> Lol, looks like one big noodle.
> 
> It made me laugh after reading the article, he passed it out in one go. Imagine looking down the bog and seeing that


I'm never eating two min noodles or spaghetti again


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> I'm never eating two min noodles or spaghetti again


Not calling anyone noodles anymore either id hazard a guess


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

welshjet said:


> Not calling anyone noodles anymore either id hazard a guess


No no.. even more reason to call em that now


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

The bit in the article which made me.:yikes: was the man who had a leech thing like up his nose that came.down :yikes: goimg for a nose no doubt


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

welshjet said:


> The bit in the article which made me.:yikes: was the man who had a leech thing like up his nose that came.down :yikes: goimg for a nose no doubt


lol if you feel an itchy nose come on suddenly.......


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> lol if you feel an itchy nose come on suddenly.......


An itchy nose means you have a surprise coming!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

So diets don't work, exercise of any sort is impossible. Gastric band?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Wiz201 said:


> you can get coleslaw without raisins. I'd add some lentils or beans to your stirfrys, really bulks up the meal. I do this with currys.


I hate lentils and beans but thanks for the tip anyway



welshjet said:


> Has a neighbour got a dog you can take for a walk. With losing half a stone your mobility should be better to do some exercises and then you will sail through the.hunger barrier
> 
> Plenty of water.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be able to walk a dog, I can barely walk as it is, wouldn't really be fair on the dog if I could only take it out for a couple of mins

Dogs aren't allowed in these flats anyway

Oh and my mobility is no better, it's not going to be, I will always have mobility problems, it's part of my condition, thin people with this condition have just as much mobility problems as fat people with it

And mobility is just the tip of the iceberg

As for upping cals on fast days, really aren't supposed to do that but I'm going to up them on none fast days



paddyjulie said:


> Wholemeal warburton thins ...100 cal ..stick some phil light in the middle and you have a sandwich of about 120 calories ....hunger all gone ..so much better than say a packet of crisps


Ooh good idea, thank you! :biggrin5:



Waterlily said:


> Try some worm medicine lol.  and also plain old fashioned self control, plenty of people feel hunger on a daily basis, but arent lucky enough to fullfill it. I guess it depends how badly you truly want to lose weight to whether you indulge your appetite or just eat healthy. Eventually your stomach will shrink back to normal size and that excessive hunger will lessen.


Can't wait for that day to come


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I'm never eating two min noodles or spaghetti again


I had veggie spag bol for my tea :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Oh and my mobility is no better, it's not going to be, I will always have mobility problems, it's part of my condition, thin people with this condition have just as much mobility problems as fat people with it


You can always improve mobility can't you? I mean, unless you spine is severed  Even people with ALS and parkinson's can greatly improve their mobility and keep the disease at bay with the right physical activity, and nutrition. If you have a disease that affects your mobility, to me that's all the more reason to try to really eat healthy and nourish your body with those micronutrients that you simply won't get from a meal of processed chicken and steamed cabbage.

What about juicing? Will you drink vegetable juices and smoothies?

FWIW, there are some studies out there that suggest those chemicals in carbonated drinks and energy drinks can contribute to nerve and muscle issues. I'm talking people diagnosed with things like lupus or fibromyalgia going in to complete remission by doing nothing other than eliminating carbonated drinks from their diet. Something to think about....


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> You can always improve mobility can't you? I mean, unless you spine is severed  Even people with ALS and parkinson's can greatly improve their mobility and keep the disease at bay with the right physical activity, and nutrition. If you have a disease that affects your mobility, to me that's all the more reason to try to really eat healthy and nourish your body with those micronutrients that you simply won't get from a meal of processed chicken and steamed cabbage.
> 
> What about juicing? Will you drink vegetable juices and smoothies?
> 
> FWIW, there are some studies out there that suggest those chemicals in carbonated drinks and energy drinks can contribute to nerve and muscle issues. I'm talking people diagnosed with things like lupus or fibromyalgia going in to complete remission by doing nothing other than eliminating carbonated drinks from their diet. Something to think about....


Why juice when I can eat the veg?

And processed chicken? That was home made!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

ouesi said:


> You can always improve mobility can't you? I mean, unless you spine is severed  Even people with ALS and parkinson's can greatly improve their mobility and keep the disease at bay with the right physical activity, and nutrition. If you have a disease that affects your mobility, to me that's all the more reason to try to really eat healthy and nourish your body with those micronutrients that you simply won't get from a meal of processed chicken and steamed cabbage.
> 
> What about juicing? Will you drink vegetable juices and smoothies?
> 
> FWIW, there are some studies out there that suggest those chemicals in carbonated drinks and energy drinks can contribute to nerve and muscle issues. I'm talking people diagnosed with things like lupus or fibromyalgia going in to complete remission by doing nothing other than eliminating carbonated drinks from their diet. Something to think about....


It depends on tinks condition. I have m.e. and there is no telling how one hour will be to the next....I'm trying to lose weight but not being able to exercise properly means it will take longer. I get days where I can't even hold a magazine for longer than 5 mins let alone anything else.
What percentage of people have gone into remission by eliminating carbonated drinks? I'm seeing my rheumatologist soon as I have been taking drugs for treating lupus as I have shown symptoms and I can ask him about this study?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Why juice when I can eat the veg?
> 
> And processed chicken? That was home made!


I suggested juicing because I've already suggested salads and stir frys and you shot both those suggestions down. ONE vegetable does not a meal of micronutrients make. You need a large variety of veggies and fruits in a healthy diet.

Sorry, I thought the chicken was processed because I've never seen a cut of meat come off a chicken in a perfect circle, plus you've mentioned many other processed things you eat.

And you completely overlooked the bulk of my post which was not about processed chicken but about properly caring for your body especially since you have mobility issues.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> I suggested juicing because I've already suggested salads and stir frys and you shot both those suggestions down. ONE vegetable does not a meal of micronutrients make. You need a large variety of veggies and fruits in a healthy diet.
> 
> Sorry, I thought the chicken was processed because I've never seen a cut of meat come off a chicken in a perfect circle, plus you've mentioned many other processed things you eat.
> 
> And you completely overlooked the bulk of my post which was not about processed chicken but about properly caring for your body especially since you have mobility issues.


Well done on assuming  it was a recipe from the 5 2 diet book!

I'll hav you know I'm trying to eat more home cooked things and I'm having veg everyday, the reason we didnt have more veg aside from cabbage and carrots was we had them to get rid of as they were fresh and would have gone off, I also had jalapeños NOM!

Oh and I eat my veg steamed!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> It depends on tinks condition. I have m.e. and there is no telling how one hour will be to the next....I'm trying to lose weight but not being able to exercise properly means it will take longer. I get days where I can't even hold a magazine for longer than 5 mins let alone anything else.
> What percentage of people have gone into remission by eliminating carbonated drinks? I'm seeing my rheumatologist soon as I have been taking drugs for treating lupus as I have shown symptoms and I can ask him about this study?


I would most definitely ask your doctor about it. Aspartame is the biggest culprit but other chemicals are coming in to question as well like high fructose corn syrup - ugh, the more I read about HFCS the more I want to avoid it. Our bodies were never meant to consume the highly concentrated extractions from plants the way we are doing now. It's like a coca leaf. The tea of a coca leaf is lovely and medicinal and helpful. Cocaine extracted from the coca leaf and consumed at high concentrations is not.

The way I see it, what do you have to lose? Cut out all carbonated pepsi/coke products for a month and see if you feel any different. It's not like you're cutting out a source of nutrition by cutting out the cokes right?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well if my mother, who is wheelchair bound/bed ridden, can lose just under 3 stone in 8 months, without a faddy diet, then anyone can.

Hunger pangs are normal. Everyone should feel them at some point.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well done on assuming  it was a recipe from the 5 2 diet book!
> 
> I'll hav you know I'm trying to eat more home cooked things and I'm having veg everyday, the reason we didnt have more veg aside from cabbage and carrots was we had them to get rid of as they were fresh and would have gone off, I also had jalapeños NOM!
> 
> Oh and I eat my veg steamed!


I wasn't attacking you. I was trying to help. I've given you viable suggestions that have improved my own and many other's health significantly.

I also assume that you would like to FEEL better, not just lose weight. If you are disabled, I would think long-term health would be of importance to you. That's how I was basing my suggestions.

If you're going to take every suggestion as a slight then I won't bother.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Been up since 6am. . Swam 1.5 miles and walked Lily 5 miles. Gardened for 3 hours. Rank marvin. Curry and wine for me to kerb my growling tum tum! Xx

Tink why not go swimming. That is suitable for all mobilities.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Tink why not go swimming. That is suitable for all mobilities.


Not to mention that some LA's offer a free weekly session for the disabled.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Well if my mother, who is wheelchair bound/bed ridden, can lose just under 3 stone in 8 months, without a faddy diet, then anyone can.
> 
> Hunger pangs are normal. Everyone should feel them at some point.


Good for your mum

Gladly I'm not doing a daddy diet, it's a lifestyle change



ouesi said:


> I wasn't attacking you. I was trying to help. I've given you viable suggestions that have improved my own and many other's health significantly.
> 
> I also assume that you would like to FEEL better, not just lose weight. If you are disabled, I would think long-term health would be of importance to you. That's how I was basing my suggestions.
> 
> If you're going to take every suggestion as a slight then I won't bother.


What can I say, I don't like assumptions



gorgeous said:


> Been up since 6am. . Swam 1.5 miles and walked Lily 5 miles. Gardened for 3 hours. Rank marvin. Curry and wine for me to kerb my growling tum tum! Xx
> 
> Tink why not go swimming. That is suitable for all mobilities.


Would like to go swimming, just got to pluck up the courage to wear a swim suit


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> Not to mention that some LA's offer a free weekly session for the disabled.


Do you need to be registered disabled?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Not to mention that some LA's offer a free weekly session for the disabled.


Would my boyfriend be able to go aswell?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Would my boyfriend be able to go aswell?


Not sure he'd be allowed into the women's changing rooms although I know some places have unisex.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay, here goes ..................................

Again TInks, you're probably not going to like what I say, but I disagree about you not being emotionally hungry. I've read your daily food diets and the volume of food you consume on non fast days is quite daunting. Apart from the fact that some of the food you consume is pretty crap, there is quite a lot of it, so it makes me wonder how can you be 'physically hungry'?

Most people in modern countries don't feel hunger in the real sense. What they are feeling is emotional hunger. The need for food to fill something that's missing in their lives - whether it be related to boredom, lack of affection in a relationship, too much time on their hands, tiredness, fatigue, physical pain etc etc. All of those reasons are emotional and people (in general not just you) fill those gaps with food.

Apart from your diet being carb heavy (information gleaned from your threads that have been closed), it would benefit you to look at the reasons _why_ you're eating as your comment about knowing you're not emotionally hungry sounds a wee bit defensive and I actually think that a high percentage of people who are overweight are filling the void(s) in their life via what they put in their mouths.

I also wonder why you're so opposed to surgical intervention? Just being nosy that's all


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> I also wonder why you're so opposed to surgical intervention? Just being nosy that's all


Looking forward to a tummy tuck i think?


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm seriously thinking of doing the whole juicing thing....I have RA amongst other things and have to take 5 different meds a day (thats not even including pain relief) and would love to be able to stop all treatment.

I watched a programme a few weeks ago about a couple of guys who health improved 100% by just juicing and they were on lots of meds with rheumatology problems before they started.

Anyway back to the topic.... Oats are filling so try porridge for brekkie.I love porridge.

Do you like Nuts?you can get unsalted mixed nuts and have a small handful of those if you're peckish...they have a high fat content (so not lots a day) but its good fat....Almonds are great for you.

Also seeds are fab for keeping the hunger pangs at bay.I buy a small mixed bag from Asda which has sunflower seeds,pumpkin,hemp and some others in but i can't remeber what....like the nuts a small handfull are really good for you and they do fill you up believe it or not.

Like PJ mentioned the thin small wholemeal warbies bread is good,...don't let the size of it put you off,it may be small but it fills you up especially if you pack it full of salad,egg and ham

Just because you are dieting doesn't mean you have to starve yourself,theres plenty of healthy foods out there for you to try.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Would my boyfriend be able to go aswell?


My local pool allowed carers to go for free also.

Changing rooms are unisex also, with an extra large disabled room big enough for two people and disabled equipment (like a wheelchair). This is locked at all times, and the key kept at the main desk, to prevent non disabled people taking it over.

They also have a winch/lift to lower people into the water, and trained staff.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Not sure he'd be allowed into the women's changing rooms although I know some places have unisex.


Would have to use the disabled changing room really



dougal22 said:


> Okay, here goes ..................................
> 
> Again TInks, you're probably not going to like what I say, but I disagree about you not being emotionally hungry. I've read your daily food diets and the volume of food you consume on non fast days is quite daunting. Apart from the fact that some of the food you consume is pretty crap, there is quite a lot of it, so it makes me wonder how can you be 'physically hungry'?
> 
> ...


1400-1600 calories is daunting? Or are you talking about the ONE day a week I go out for a meal?

As for surgery, I do not agree with weight loss surgery on the NHS, I think people should do it through diet and (if they can) exercise not by getting a band/bypass

Also with those you have to eat ridiculously low calories every day, not for me, would rather that place on the surgeons table goes to someone who needs it rather than someone who can do something about it via none surgical means



jon bda said:


> Looking forward to a tummy tuck i think?


Not on the NHS


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

loubyfrog said:


> I'm seriously thinking of doing the whole juicing thing....I have RA amongst other things and have to take 5 different meds a day (thats not even including pain relief) and would love to be able to stop all treatment.
> 
> I watched a programme a few weeks ago about a couple of guys who health improved 100% by just juicing and they were on lots of meds with rheumatology problems before they started.
> 
> ...


I don't like nuts/seeds they are too hard for me, I love peanut/almond butter though



Nonnie said:


> My local pool allowed carers to go for free also.
> 
> Changing rooms are unisex also, with an extra large disabled room big enough for two people and disabled equipment (like a wheelchair). This is locked at all times, and the key kept at the main desk, to prevent non disabled people taking it over.
> 
> They also have a winch/lift to lower people into the water, and trained staff.


Cool, thanks

Will see what our local pool has to offer


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't like nuts/seeds they are too hard for me, I love peanut/almond butter though
> 
> Cool, thanks
> 
> Will see what our local pool has to offer


Do you have a physiotherapist?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> Do you have a physiotherapist?


I do have one yes


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I do have one yes


What exercises do they do with you/ recommend?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> 1400-1600 calories is daunting? Or are you talking about the ONE day a week I go out for a meal?
> 
> As for surgery, I do not agree with weight loss surgery on the NHS, I think people should do it through diet and (if they can) exercise not by getting a band/bypass


I wasn't specifically talking about the days you went out or not, nor about the calorie content; it was a comment about the volume of food and the type of food as your diet is carb heavy, that's all.

You'd be better off eating more protein and slow release carbs. You might not feel 'hungry' then.

With regards to weight loss surgery, I didn't mention the NHS. I took from your previous post about gastric surgery that you were against it full stop. Are you opposed to paying for surgery too? Not that I'm questioning if you can afford it or not.

I have a book recommendation for you - 'The men who made us fat' by Gary Taubes. It will really help you understand the effect carbs have on the body.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> What exercises do they do with you/ recommend?


Lower body stuff, won't give me any upper body things till I can do lower body without struggling

It's things like lying on my back with knees bent and together and keeping them together while I move my legs to the side then back to the middle then to the other side then middle etc (don't know if that makes sense)

Something else is pressing a straight leg into the bed

Lifting my straight leg up a couple of inches

Things like that



dougal22 said:


> I wasn't specifically talking about the days you went out or not, nor about the calorie content; it was a comment about the volume of food and the type of food as your diet is carb heavy, that's all.
> 
> You'd be better off eating more protein and slow release carbs. You might not feel 'hungry' then.
> 
> ...


I'm a fat cutter rather than a carb cutter, carbs per g are less than fat per g calorie wise

Will try slow release carbs

I'm not against paying for that kind of surgery but I still wouldn't

Thanks for the book tip, I have been watching the program


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Luz said:


> I have a friend who eats celery every time she feels hungry, *they say it takes more calories to eat it than it contains.*


Not quite the same as chocolate, then?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> You are depriving yourself of calories are you not?
> 
> If you prefer veggies, then make a giant stir fry with just a dab of coconut oil. Put in as many different colors of veggies you can find, throw in some baby spinach or some sort of greens, whatever seasoning you like, and don't overcook. You can eat as much of that as you need to feel full and still not load up on calories, yet you will load up on nutrition. Chicken and steamed cabbage has very little actual nutrition - no wonder you're feeling deprived


STOP IT!

I've just had my tea, and now I'm feeling hungry just reading your posts - still, a couple of tomatoesand olives, and a bit of hummous for supper later on won't do any harm, yum, yum, yum.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

grumpy goby said:


> slow release carbs... so another vote for beans and lentils. They will fill you up for longer plus an excellant and cheap protein source.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


And DELICIOUS! I LOVE lentils!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> o'rly
> 
> BBC NEWS | Health | Invasion of the Bodysnatchers
> 
> ...


Do you want chips with that?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> Well if my mother, who is wheelchair bound/bed ridden, can lose just under 3 stone in 8 months, without a faddy diet, then anyone can.
> 
> Hunger pangs are normal. Everyone should feel them at some point.


Good for your Mam! It can't have been easy, but it certainly shows what someone can do when they put their mind to it.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm a fat cutter rather than a carb cutter, carbs per g are less than fat per g calorie wise
> 
> Will try slow release carbs
> 
> ...


I think if you read that book, you'll cut the carbs; especially the simple ones 

Fat is an essential part of a diet. Simple carbs are not. Regardless of calories, it's about the body's need rather than a want.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> I think if you read that book, you'll cut the carbs; especially the simple ones
> 
> Fat is an essential part of a diet. Simple carbs are not. Regardless of calories, it's about the body's need rather than a want.


I would rather have more food for my calorie intake

I love carbs and feel ill if I have less than 150g

Oh and it worked, I lost almost 8lbs so I think I'll leave it how it is


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Good for your Mam! It can't have been easy, but it certainly shows what someone can do when they put their mind to it.


My Mum was ecstatic when the wieght dropped off her. She put it down to taking up tai chi - then found out she was diabetic - hence drastic weight loss.

Not all people should exercise. I've known a couple of people with ME, and exercise was the worst thing they could possibly do, even on a better day, as it always triggered a relapse. It's one of those illnesses that you can't fight against, and have to go with.

NB Both went on to make a good recovery, but it took a long time - and a career move for one.

I have worked with a few children with hypermobile joints (and other problems). They had to put a lot more energy into walking, etc. but one little girl still went skiing with her family!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I would rather have more food for my calorie intake
> 
> I love carbs and feel ill if I have less than 150g
> 
> *Oh and it worked, I lost almost 8lbs so I think I'll leave it how it is*


I'm not disputing your initial weight loss, but you've been complaining that you can't stick to it and you're hungry all the time, so clearly you're eating stuff that doesn't sustain you. Either that, or you're emotionally hungry. Or both.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Whenever you feel hungry drink some water , 9 times out of 10 you arent hungry at all but dehydrated , plus the water will fill your stomach and make you feel full ... and as a double bonus it flushes all the impurities out of your system  :thumbup:


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

Just wanted to say well done on your weight loss so far  Its not easy is it, you do get used to the hunger pains and ignore them. 

I'm doing weight watchers and so far I have lost nearly 7 stone in 18 months, I was like you thinking my mobility wouldn't improve but it has no end, it did take about 4 stone to make a difference though.

My typical days eating.
Porridge made with water and a banana mashed in. (Keeps me going until lunch)
Four ryvita with laughing cow light blue cheese, apple, Muller light.
Carrot sticks as a snack.
Roast chicken skin removed with dry roasted potatoes, lots of veg and 2tbs of gravy.
Sugar free jelly and pineapple.

Good luck and don't give up you can do this


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

flyballcrazy said:


> Just wanted to say well done on your weight loss so far  Its not easy is it, you do get used to the hunger pains and ignore them.
> 
> I'm doing weight watchers and so far I have lost nearly 7 stone in 18 months, I was like you thinking my mobility wouldn't improve but it has no end, it did take about 4 stone to make a difference though.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your fantastic weight loss 

Your daily food intake sounds balanced and nutritious. I love porridge for breakfast, but I've never tried it with banana. Will make a mental note of that


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Summersky said:


> My Mum was ecstatic when the wieght dropped off her. She put it down to taking up tai chi - then found out she was diabetic - hence drastic weight loss.
> 
> Not all people should exercise. I've known a couple of people with ME, and exercise was the worst thing they could possibly do, even on a better day, as it always triggered a relapse. It's one of those illnesses that you can't fight against, and have to go with.
> 
> ...


That's the thing with me, even doing physio leaves me exhausted, I don't go out more simply because I can't

Even getting ready most days is a struggle

I am trying to move around the house (with th help of my OH) more



dougal22 said:


> I'm not disputing your initial weight loss, but you've been complaining that you can't stick to it and you're hungry all the time, so clearly you're eating stuff that doesn't sustain you. Either that, or you're emotionally hungry. Or both.


Because I'm not eating enough, I could eat another 300-500 calories to be at my TDEE



Mese said:


> Whenever you feel hungry drink some water , 9 times out of 10 you arent hungry at all but dehydrated , plus the water will fill your stomach and make you feel full ... and as a double bonus it flushes all the impurities out of your system  :thumbup:


I will try upping my water, thanks


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

flyballcrazy said:


> Just wanted to say well done on your weight loss so far  Its not easy is it, you do get used to the hunger pains and ignore them.
> 
> I'm doing weight watchers and so far I have lost nearly 7 stone in 18 months, I was like you thinking my mobility wouldn't improve but it has no end, it did take about 4 stone to make a difference though.
> 
> ...


Wow, well done on your loss! You have any more to lose?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

gorgeous said:


> Been up since 6am. . Swam 1.5 miles and walked Lily 5 miles. Gardened for 3 hours. Rank marvin. Curry and wine for me to kerb my growling tum tum! Xx


Yesterday I got up early too, 3.5 mile road walk/jog for the dogs, then took the family to the mountains and did a 4.9 mile hike up to a scenic waterfall. Went out to eat at a Mexican restaurant that has the most amazing food. Had the organic spinach burrito, filled with beans, all sorts of grilled veggies, and lots of baby spinach. They also have an avocado salsa that's YUM. Food tastes so much better when you're *really* hungry


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> That's the thing with me, even doing physio leaves me exhausted, I don't go out more simply because I can't
> 
> Even getting ready most days is a struggle
> 
> ...


Someone my oH worked with years ago, got so bad with ME that he struggled to swallow even. Many years on, he has made a good recovery.

Hopefully your health will improve too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I am trying to move around the house (with th help of my OH) more


Don't waste so much energy going out to eat and going to the cinema maybe? You might have a little left over for everyday life then...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Summersky said:


> Someone my oH worked with years ago, got so bad with ME that he struggled to swallow even. Many years on, he has made a good recovery.
> 
> Hopefully your health will improve too.


Usually with this it either gets better or worse

Thanks


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Don't waste so much energy going out to eat and going to the cinema maybe? You might have a little left over for everyday life then...


Erm going out to the cinema is every day life!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Erm going out to the cinema is every day life!


Hopefully, if your cinema participates, and you have the right benefits, your OH/carer can get in for free?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Summersky said:


> Hopefully, if your cinema participates, and you have the right benefits, your OH/carer can get in for free?


We both pay

We go for the cheap days or I get points on my odeon card


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Erm going out to the cinema is every day life!


Make up your mind dear...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Make up your mind dear...




You know exactly what I mean

I'm supposed to give up something I enjoy doing for what exactly?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

Dinner tonight:
"Clean out the fridge salad"
Mixed greens, carrots, celery, broccoli florets, pimento stuffed olives, garbanzo beans, apple slices, and yogurt-based blue cheese dressing. I'm stuffed!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Think I might have fish and steamed veg for tea

Had tuna wraps for dinner, mixed a bit of sun dried tomato pesto in the tuna and had it with cucumber and jalapeños :drool: :thumbup:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> *Try keeping yourself busy*. Thats what I have been doing between meals. I've started eating proper amounts over the last 3 weeks. It's not a diet , its my new eating routine, but you do need to allow yourself some indulgences. It doesnt have to be food. It can be a good book or listening to music. *I have lots of hobbies so its rare for me to get bored and that really helps with comfort eating*.
> 
> .


Indeed! Keeping oneself busy is the key. I also have numerous hobbies so I always have some project to do. I rarely am bored. In fact, there are never enough hours in the day.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Most people in modern countries don't feel hunger in the real sense. What they are feeling is emotional hunger. The need for food to fill something that's missing in their lives - whether it be related to boredom, lack of affection in a relationship, too much time on their hands, tiredness, fatigue, physical pain etc etc. All of those reasons are emotional and people (in general not just you) fill those gaps with food.


yep and also a lot is just pure habit, tink maybe replace food, with a hobby, diverting it long enough for the hunger to pass.



lostbear said:


> Do you want chips with that?


sure... with a bucket 



jon bda said:


> Don't waste so much energy going out to eat and going to the cinema maybe? You might have a little left over for everyday life then...


lol are you gonna keep following her on threads just to post previous stuff to try shame or discourage her jon? give it a rest its getting old.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yep and also a lot is just pure habit, tink maybe replace food, with a hobby, diverting it long enough for the hunger to pass.
> 
> sure... with a bucket
> 
> lol are you gonna keep following her on threads just to post previous stuff to try shame or discourage her jon? give it a rest its getting old.


I think Jon silently fancies our tink...I think it was the footie shirt and stockings... Now he just cannot get enough :lol:

One thing I have found quite handy tink is my actifry. It cooks and stirs meals so if you were wanting to up your independence just a little, that is a good kitchen gadget. I bet you would love to cook a meal for your oh


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hahahaha just read through all of this, and I'm in hysterics. Especially about the tape worm and how shocked everyone was.

You guys! So funny x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Dinner tonight:
> "Clean out the fridge salad"
> Mixed greens, carrots, celery, broccoli florets, pimento stuffed olives, garbanzo beans, apple slices, and yogurt-based blue cheese dressing. I'm stuffed!


That sounds delicious........... right up until you said 'blue cheese'  I'd choose the tape worm over eating that


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> That sounds delicious........... right up until you said 'blue cheese'  I'd choose the tape worm over eating that


Oh I love a bit of cheese, especially blue, goats or brie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:ihih:

Yummy...hungry now! xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> That sounds delicious........... right up until you said 'blue cheese'  I'd choose the tape worm over eating that


you were drooling for the worm anyway  I bet you're the type of party goer that punches people out for the worm in the tequila


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> That sounds delicious........... right up until you said 'blue cheese'  I'd choose the tape worm over eating that


Aw... just a bit of flavorful mould... 

Okay, how 'bout some feta crumbles on the salad instead? Yum yum!
I also have some raspberry vinaigrette, but I didn't think it would go with the olives


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Aw... just a bit of flavorful mould...
> 
> Okay, how 'bout some feta crumbles on the salad instead? Yum yum!
> I also have some raspberry vinaigrette, but I didn't think it would go with the olives


Stop it you lot, you're ruining my diet!!!!!!!!! Lol xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Stop it you lot, you're ruining my diet!!!!!!!!! Lol xx


Pfft... clean out the fridge salad is totally diet friendly. I bet one giant salad is fewer calories than a processed weight watchers frozen meal - and more satisfying too!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

A gobstopper? :ihih:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Pfft... clean out the fridge salad is totally diet friendly. I bet one giant salad is fewer calories than a processed weight watchers frozen meal - and more satisfying too!


I must say I'm much more partical to a salad then fried foods/fast food any day! Since beginning my diet sometime ago I've lost 1.6 stone, and declining healthily (althou I do cheat a bit with the odd blue cheese and goats cheese....all cheese...oh god....cheese :devil lol xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

SammyJo said:


> A gobstopper? :ihih:


bahahahahahahahaa xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Broccoli salad is another favorite around here.
Broccoli, apple slices, raisins or cranberries (or both), a few nuts of choice (cashews or walnuts work well), diced red onion, a few sprinkles of your cheese of choice (nice sharp cheddar works), toss it all together with kefir or vinaigrette, and enjoy! Make a ton and leave it in the fridge for a quick snack. Tons of nutrients and easy on the diet.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Broccoli salad is another favorite around here.
> Broccoli, apple slices, raisins or cranberries (or both), a few nuts of choice (cashews or walnuts work well), diced red onion, a few sprinkles of your cheese of choice (nice sharp cheddar works), toss it all together with kefir or vinaigrette, and enjoy! Make a ton and leave it in the fridge for a quick snack. Tons of nutrients and easy on the diet.


You are a blessing hon! lol I want to put you in my fridge to give me ideas everytime I open it hahahaa 

Or just a few comments on here will do....I suppose :devil: xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

One more, fun with green beans. Lightly sauté in olive oil, sea salt, & garlic. Then add in whatever you want for color and flavor. Red and yellow bell pepper, cherry tomatoes (or strips of sun-dried tomatoes), toasted sesame seeds, scallions, yellow squash... All sorts of options depending on what's in the fridge or in season 
Keeps well and tastes great cold or warm.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Celery stick with marmite and cottage cheese....nom.nom.nom!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Broccoli salad is another favorite around here.
> Broccoli, apple slices, raisins or cranberries (or both), a few nuts of choice (cashews or walnuts work well), diced red onion, a few sprinkles of your cheese of choice (nice sharp cheddar works), toss it all together with kefir or vinaigrette, and enjoy! Make a ton and leave it in the fridge for a quick snack. Tons of nutrients and easy on the diet.


Is the broccoli raw?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> Is the broccoli raw?


Yes 
Just the florets chopped up in to smallish, bite-sized pieces.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> Celery stick with marmite and cottage cheese....nom.nom.nom!


I love celery and cream cheese


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I wish celery tasted nice, like cake or something, then I might find it appetising


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I wish celery tasted nice, like cake or something, then I might find it appetising


Marmite really does perk it up!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Marmite really does perk it up!


I might just have to try that  I do love it in home made soup, but that's got all sorts of other veggies in it (to disguise the celery taste!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I might just have to try that  I do love it in home made soup, but that's got all sorts of other veggies in it (to disguise the celery taste!)


I have to agree, celery seems to do best as a compliment to other flavors rather than a flavor all it's own. We add celery in to all sorts of things (it does really nicely with potatoes) but on it's own it's just meh...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

celery sticks, sultanas, carrot sticks and cubed cheese is healthy but also the flavours all compliment each other when eaten as a mixed bag/plate.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Dont.laugh

Google.mushy pea curry

Its :drool:

Not to sure how many cals, but its really filling

And whilst we are on the subject.i.just lurve Marmite mmmmmmmmmmm on toast with grated cheese on top and.im also partial to smelly blue cheese


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Beetroot! Another low cal fav here and fills you up! Slice it up with a drizzle of balsamic vinegar and crumble some authentic greek feta! Delicious!


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

lamb chops dripping in juicy grease and gravy and mint sauce


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> lamb chops dripping in juicy grease and gravy and mint sauce


Yuck! Bet your duvet floats on the ceiling at night!T


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

welshjet said:


> Dont.laugh
> 
> Google.mushy pea curry
> 
> ...


Mushy pea curry? Wouldnt dare to wear white undies after eating that....an accident waiting to happen!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Beetroot! Another low cal fav here and fills you up! Slice it up with a drizzle of balsamic vinegar and crumble some authentic greek feta! Delicious!


I love growing & pickling beetroot, & 3 out of 5 of my children are regular bears for beetroot, but I can't stand the stuff, not even when it's mingled with other things to try & hide the taste! It's on a par with blue cheese. I'll take the celery over beetroot 

Now rocket & watercress, those are delicious


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I love growing & pickling beetroot, & 3 out of 5 of my children are regular bears for beetroot, but I can't stand the stuff, not even when it's mingled with other things to try & hide the taste! It's on a par with blue cheese. I'll take the celery over beetroot
> 
> Now rocket & watercress, those are delicious


I mash beetroot with spuds for my kids...pink mash lol!

I pickle beetroot using recipe from Delia Smith Christmas book. Delicious!!


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

welshjet said:


> Dont.laugh
> 
> *Google.mushy pea curry*
> 
> Its :drool:


My initial reaction was  and then :sosp: but now I think I may give this a go.. I love curry and it would seem that it does taste very nice..


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

spare ribs in BBQ sauce

:devil:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I think Jon silently fancies our tink...I think it was the footie shirt and stockings... Now he just cannot get enough :lol:
> 
> One thing I have found quite handy tink is my actifry. It cooks and stirs meals so if you were wanting to up your independence just a little, that is a good kitchen gadget. I bet you would love to cook a meal for your oh


Oh don't get me wrong I do help

By help I mean sit in a seat and give orders 

Really don't think we have enough room for another gadget :laugh:

What do you cook with yours?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Colliebarmy said:


> Ill suggest it to the wife but i cant see she will go for it
> 
> "Dear God no...."


Don't kid yourself CB, it's not the noxious fumes from your arse that make you so unpleasant, it's the gaseous emissions that come out of your mouth


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Really don't think we have enough room for another gadget :laugh:


Do you live in a shoebox?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> Do you live in a shoebox?


Seems so :laugh:

Seriously we have to make food on a tray as we literally have no bench space!

We only have a small bench and a bigger one and they are taken up by things


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Don't kid yourself CB, it's not the noxious fumes from your arse that make you so unpleasant, it's the gaseous emissions that come out of your mouth


Thank you for not including the totally inappropriate image in your quote/post


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Seems so :laugh:
> 
> Seriously we have to make food on a tray as we literally have no bench space!
> 
> We only have a small bench and a bigger one and they are taken up by *things*


Things 

What 'things'???

The word 'things' usually means CLUTTER in that context


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> Things
> 
> What 'things'???
> 
> The word 'things' usually means CLUTTER in that context


Tassimo machine and instant hot water thing on one along with teas and coffees, steamer on the other


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

IrishEyes said:


> My initial reaction was  and then :sosp: but now I think I may give this a go.. I love curry and it would seem that it does taste very nice..


Believe me, its one of those you think .......

No

Definately try it, its, well different, you know you got peas, but its curry  sooooo nice and so filling. Just bulk it up with mushrooms and onions mmmmmmm tasty


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Tassimo machine and instant hot water thing on one along with teas and coffees, steamer on the other


All on a bench?

Don't you have any shelves or cupboards?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> All on a bench?
> 
> Don't you have any shelves or cupboards?


No shelves

Cupboards are full


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> Thank you for not including the totally inappropriate image in your quote/post


And thank you also to whoever removed it


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Just done a tesco shop

Got some of those 40 calorie hot chocolate sachets 

And some really good chicken kievs


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Oh don't get me wrong I do help
> 
> By help I mean sit in a seat and give orders
> 
> ...


Me and the kids love roast potatoes done in it, they come out lovely and crispy. I've done sweet and sour chicken, broccoli with cubed bacon. Stir fries, curries. It does all the stirring for you


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

welshjet said:


> Believe me, its one of those you think .......
> 
> No
> 
> Definately try it, its, well different, you know you got peas, but its curry  sooooo nice and so filling. Just bulk it up with mushrooms and onions mmmmmmm tasty


Never heard of a mushy pea curry...

But we do do a green pea curry which is absolutely yum tastic

Also a marrow curry..............you can curry pretty much anything :ihih:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

How about this.



Colliebarmy said:


>


I hijacked the photo from the thread 'It came from the back of the cupboard'

Apart from it looking decidedly unwholesome I'm forced to question how often the owner of said cupboard cleans house? :yesnod:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

grumpy goby said:


> Never heard of a mushy pea curry...
> 
> But we do do a green pea curry which is absolutely yum tastic
> 
> Also a marrow curry..............you can curry pretty much anything :ihih:


I'm planning a curry for later this week- cauliflower, potato & mushroom :drool: basically aloo gobi with mushrooms in it, haven't made a curry in months


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> lol are you gonna keep following her on threads just to post previous stuff to try shame or discourage her jon? give it a rest its getting old.


No, as with all of her threads it goes around in circles...posting in this thread about barely being able to move about her own place...posting in one of her other threads about how much food she stuffed down her throat on a night out with a meal and the cinema.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Zaros said:


> How about this.
> 
> I hijacked the photo from the thread 'It came from the back of the cupboard'
> 
> Apart from it looking decidedly unwholesome I'm forced to question how often the owner of said cupboard cleans house? :yesnod:


Uugh, nothing stinking worse than a potatoe gone soggy, its stench is appalling


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm planning a curry for later this week- cauliflower, potato & mushroom :drool: basically aloo gobi with mushrooms in it, haven't made a curry in months


I love curries! Saturday night OH cooked a Curry Spiced Plaice (Plaice marinated in a chilli/cumin/garlic paste) - It was good but nearly blew my face off!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

grumpy goby said:


> I love curries! Saturday night OH cooked a Curry Spiced Plaice (Plaice marinated in a chilli/cumin/garlic paste) - It was good but nearly blew my face off!!


Want to do Shelley a fish curry...this sounds ideal!!!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Want to do Shelley a fish curry...this sounds ideal!!!


Just serve it with LOTS AND LOTS of rice haha, just soak some dried chillis in vineger, blitz with a whole load of garlic, cumin seeds, some salt - rub on the fish an sit in the fridge for a few hours..

Our mistake was fish for 2, but marinade for 6  It had 5 chillies in it, and about 10 cloves of garlic.... So we had concentrated curry paste on our plaice. It was killer!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Me and the kids love roast potatoes done in it, they come out lovely and crispy. I've done sweet and sour chicken, broccoli with cubed bacon. Stir fries, curries. It does all the stirring for you


What do the veg come out like, soft or crunchy?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> No, as with all of her threads it goes around in circles...posting in this thread about barely being able to move about her own place...posting in one of her other threads about how much food she stuffed down her throat on a night out with a meal and the cinema.


Ok I'll give up the one day a week I go to the cinema to sit in the house


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> What do the veg come out like, soft or crunchy?


Depends how long you cook it for. You only need a teaspoon of oil for most things. It cooks at a very high temperature. Don't need to parboil anything... Roast spuds take 30 mins.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Depends how long you cook it for. You only need a teaspoon of oil for most things. It cooks at a very high temperature. Don't need to parboil anything... Roast spuds take 30 mins.


An see oil would just add calories lol

It's one to consider in future though so I'll keep it in mind


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> An see oil would just add calories lol
> 
> It's one to consider in future though so I'll keep it in mind


You use a good oil. You need good fats in your diet. Olive oil is what I use...olive oil with garlic is nice too.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

welshjet said:


> Uugh, nothing stinking worse than a potatoe gone soggy, its stench is appalling


Ugh don't they just, put my hand through one once *bowk*


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> You use a good oil. You need good fats in your diet. Olive oil is what I use...olive oil with garlic is nice too.


Yeah but it's fat I'm cutting down on, as I said I will consider it for future, might be a good one for maintaining

Ah shoot that's just reminded me, forgot to get litre cans on tuna for my fast day!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

ouesi said:


> And thank you also to whoever removed it


Thanks accepted m'dear.

I have a zapper button


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> You use a good oil. You need good fats in your diet. Olive oil is what I use...olive oil with garlic is nice too.


Can you use spray light?


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> You use a good oil. You need good fats in your diet. Olive oil is what I use...olive oil with garlic is nice too.


Are you talking about Actifrys? (sorry couldn't find your original post)

They're the best...Don't know what we'd without ours.

They make the bestest garlic roast spuds EVER!!!!:thumbsup: and don't even get me started on the stir frys....I'd happily waffle all day about Tefal Acifrys


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Oh I loved my actifry ...until it broke  got it fixed then it broke somewhere else  so it went in the bin, mind we did have a couple of years use out of it ...used probably at least four times a week...I so miss it


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

They are a but pricy


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

loubyfrog said:


> Are you talking about Actifrys? (sorry couldn't find your original post)
> 
> They're the best...Don't know what we'd without ours.
> 
> They make the bestest garlic roast spuds EVER!!!!:thumbsup: and don't even get me started on the stir frys....I'd happily waffle all day about Tefal Acifrys


Yes the actifry. I see some other manufacturer s have brought their own versions out so i wonder if they are as good. I got mine in a sale tink, would not have paid full price for it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Yes the actifry. I see some other manufacturer s have brought their own versions out so i wonder if they are as good. I got mine in a sale tink, would not have paid full price for it.


I will consider it in future

Although I don't really see us using it as we don't eat the things cooked in it


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I will consider it in future
> 
> Although I don't really see us using it as we don't eat the things cooked in it


You can cook anything in it..including fish fingers and chicken nuggets I you wish too..a curry , bolognese, even a full English breakfast which was very nice I will say, sausages are cooked to perfection  Salt and pepper chicken wings , and lamb chops .......oh my word I have got to have another !!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I will consider it in future
> 
> Although I don't really see us using it as we don't eat the things cooked in it


You can cook anything in it Tink,veg,chicken..not sure about tooooona though

If you want to cook something that doesn't need to be stirred you just take the paddle out.(like chicken kiev or cod fillets)

Paddy Julie...R.I.P your actifry...bet dinnertimes in your household will never be the same again


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> You can cook anything in it..including fish fingers and chicken nuggets I you wish too..a curry , bolognese, even a full English breakfast which was very nice I will say, sausages are cooked to perfection  Salt and pepper chicken wings , and lamb chops .......oh my word I have got to have another !!


I can see you buying one before the week is out lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

loubyfrog said:


> You can cook anything in it Tink,veg,chicken..not sure about tooooona though
> 
> If you want to cook something that doesn't need to be stirred you just take the paddle out.(like chicken kiev or cod fillets)
> 
> Paddy Julie...R.I.P your actifry...bet dinnertimes in your household will never be the same again


Thank you  

Have anyone seen the new one with an additional tray in the top ?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

loubyfrog said:


> You can cook anything in it Tink,veg,chicken..not sure about tooooona though
> 
> If you want to cook something that doesn't need to be stirred you just take the paddle out.(like chicken kiev or cod fillets)
> 
> Paddy Julie...R.I.P your actifry...bet dinnertimes in your household will never be the same again


Don't think I would cook veg in it, I like my veg steamed


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> Thank you
> 
> Have anyone seen the new one with an additional tray in the top ?


NO 

Off to google it right away!! oooooh maybe we could get another..like a his and hers matching set


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

loubyfrog said:


> NO
> 
> Off to google it right away!! oooooh maybe we could get another..like a his and hers matching set


:lol: :lol: Here you are .....

Tefal ActiFry 2 in 1 - exclusive to Lakeland


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Ugh don't they just, put my hand through one once *bowk*


No! Thats tbe worst.

Fab thing to do though for trick or treat, that and a pigs trotter :yikes:

Oh god, im gonna have nightmares tonight


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> :lol: :lol: Here you are .....
> 
> Tefal ActiFry 2 in 1 - exclusive to Lakeland


What a Beauty....:001_tt1::001_tt1:

Just watched the video (like a saddo) and I really want flish and chips now.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> :lol: :lol: Here you are .....
> 
> Tefal ActiFry 2 in 1 - exclusive to Lakeland


I love spending money, but 280 quid to cook chips is a bit much 

I'd rather spend that money on a pair of boots. Sod the chips. I'll stick to 'proper' cooking


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> I love spending money, but 280 quid to cook chips is a bit much
> 
> I'd rather spend that money on a pair of boots. Sod the chips. I'll stick to 'proper' cooking


HOW MUCH!!!!

I was too busy gazingly longingly at its black gloss exterior and the 2nd tray to notice the price.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I have the Phillips version and its awesome  fat club chips/wedges brilliant x

and I even make balsamic vinegar and salt crisps in mine nomm nomm nomm x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh and picked mine up brand spanking new for £69 x (was last year in the last knockings in the Currys Winter sale) X


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> HOW MUCH!!!!
> 
> I was too busy gazingly longingly at its black gloss exterior and the 2nd tray to notice the price.


Buy yourself a pair of black glossy boots instead. They'll give you soooooo much pleasure


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

So, I feel like I've been hit by a bus today, aching so so much

So just having a protein shake with, l-arginine, l-glutamine, ALC and BCAAs in 

And I had a cuddle with miceys


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> :lol: :lol: Here you are .....
> 
> Tefal ActiFry 2 in 1 - exclusive to Lakeland


Shiny...shiny...shiny...
:001_wub:


----------

